# [TIP] infra rouge

## TTK

Salut

C'est un peu OFF mais j'ai trouvé ça mignon comme astuce alors je vous fais suivre ...

Si vous voulez vérifier qu'un périphérique infra rouge marche (port IrDA, télécommande ..) braquez le sur votre appareil photo numérique. Vous devriez voir le spot infra rouge sur l'ecran LCD de l'appareil.

Rigolo non ?

----------

## kernelsensei

oui, ca marche aussi avec une camera, pratique quand tu veux savoir si c'est la telecommande de la TV ou le recepteur de la TV qui est cassé !  :Wink: 

----------

